# $40K per ticket fundraiser highlights Obama visit



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*$40K per ticket fundraiser highlights Obama visit*

President Barack Obama is stopping in Massachusetts to raise money for his re-election campaign and fellow Democrats.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/politics/O...sers/-/9848766/15226896/-/lguh0j/-/index.html​


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Choke on it, you fuck.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

mtc said:


> Only $40 ??
> 
> Going Ghetto?


$40k.....40 thousand.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Must be nice to be able to flush money down the toilet.


----------

